# centrail air



## beowolf (Aug 5, 2006)

I own a 2002 Itasca Suncruser with centrail air. The air coming form the vents is cold however the motor home doesn't cool down. Is ther just a problem that can be fixed or is the centrail air units not the way to go?  
                                                                     Thank You very much For Helping


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 5, 2006)

RE: centrail air

RV A/C's are the only way to go that I know of.  Some older units have residental house window mounted A/C units, but they are semi-permanet RV's (not moved often).  The roof mounted or basement mounted A/C's found in newer RV's are the best way to go.  Having said that, I will go on to say that single A/C units seldom cool the RV below about 78 degrees unless the RV is smaller than say 25 '.  They cool the air somewhat but not ideally.  Even the units with artic insulation are not great if they only have a single A/C unit.  We use reflective insulation in our windows and foam pads in our air vents on hot sunny days.  The newer duo pane widows are better for insulation than single pane windows on older RV's.


----------



## Bush70 (Aug 5, 2006)

Re: centrail air

I agree, depending on size sometimes one is not enough. You can get a chill grate. It installs on the roof A/c unit inside. That can direct air directly down from the unit cooling that area much faster. You can also close the grate and go back to central air after the initial cool down. I have them on  both of mine and on past motorhomes and they work great.
 Good Luck


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2006)

Re: centrail air

Most of the central units are a two stage.  Only one of yours may be operating.  It also will take some time to cool a MH down after units are turned on.


----------



## bazzer (Aug 9, 2006)

Re: centrail air

My wife's a great one at putting aircon on with the windows open, which is completely useless as all she's doing is trying to cool the atmosphere, make sure the unit is closed up, make sure all intake filters are clean and that where the return air intake is,it is not obstructed, hope this helps,     bazzer


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 15, 2006)

Re: centrail air

If you are in the desert it may not be able to keep up.  Is yours a basement (under the coach) model?  Those usually do real good because they are higher BTU output than a roof air.  Make sure that your filters are clean.


----------

